# Advice re camera purchasing



## FFerret (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi

Firstly Admin apologies if this is posted in the wrong place(if so would you plese be kind enough to put it where it should be).


OK to business, 

I need recommendations for a new DSLR camera suitable for taking photos underground (I normally light paint), also good for taking photos of fast jets, and general surface exploring. I have a budget of £1000 for the body and kit lens possibly £1100 for an ace.(I do expect to have to buy a decent zoom seperate). 

I currently use a Nikon D70 for general work, and a Canon G9 (1st gen) for underground work.

Any suggestions, help, or advice greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Gromr (Aug 6, 2019)

Fujifilm X-T20 + Samyang 12mm. Manual 12mm lens so it works in pitch black without needing autofocus. The Fuji body is absolutely awesome and really compact. Fuji colours are the bees knees!

https://www.johnlewis.com/fujifilm-...f-3-tiltable-lcd-touch-screen-silver/p3577259

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samyang-F2-0-Manual-Focus-Lens/dp/B00MSVTLBS

Also, if you want weather sealing, get the X-T2. My X-T1 survived a drop into water and getting covered in oil. They are solid.


----------



## krela (Aug 8, 2019)

Damn that Fuji camera looks like a proper camera, nice.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 8, 2019)

I use the Fuji xt10 which is the older brother to the 20 with a 14 and 35mm prime lens. And I love it so much. They are such a fun camera. The new xt30 is due out very soon. And it looks very good too. Mirrorless seems to be the way a lot of people are going nowadays


----------



## Gromr (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah I'm a total fuji fan, they are just great cameras. The Len's are also very good, but aren't cheap. The 10-24mm Fujinon is £800!


----------



## FFerret (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi 

Thanks Gromr, and Mikeymutt for the suggestions, got to admit I hadn’t that about Fuji, but am off to do my homework.


----------

